
WarriorJS – Show-off or refine your JavaScript skills in this free-online game - matioli
https://warriorjs.com/
======
matioli
This is a WIP. You can find the list of abilities of your warrior here:
[https://github.com/olistic/warriorjs](https://github.com/olistic/warriorjs)

